#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Лама Цултрим Аллионе о своем ретрите по Чоду

## Аньезка

Лама Цултрим Аллионе, к которой здесь несколько предвзято отнеслись из-зи помады, рассказала о своем ретрите по практике Чод по местам силы в Индии, Непале и Сиккиме.
Очень интересно.
На английском.
6 января 2013

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (18.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Очень интересно, конечно. Она была организатором этого посвящения Гьялва Кармапы? Правда, она очень тайные вещи рассказывает, о чем по-хорошему нужно бы молчать. Практикам чод, например.

----------


## Нико

Похоже на откровения женщины-буддистки с большим стажем о своей жизни.

----------


## Аньезка

> Похоже на откровения женщины-буддистки с большим стажем о своей жизни.


Знаешь, я недавно перевела книгу другого мастера Чода - ламы Церинга Вангду, так там откровений мужчины-буддиста о своей жизни и практике не меньше.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Знаешь, я недавно перевела книгу другого мастера Чода - ламы Церинга Вангду, так там откровений мужчины-буддиста о своей жизни и практике не меньше.


А наши всё больше помалкивают. ))) Хоть и по 108 источникам неоднократно ходили.

----------


## Нико

Это, видимо, такая традиция у западных: "Типа, бродила по местам кремации, болела, боялась, потом произошёл прорыв эго". Читала аналогичный рассказ одной тибетской женщины, около 20 лет просидевшей в китайском гулаге. Практиковала простирания и пр. в одиночной тюремной камере. После освобождения получила чод у одной йогини. Сказала единственное: практиковала, что-то получилось вроде. Без лишних слов. Я вот ей верю.

----------


## Нико

Она ещё и гадает???

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Знаешь, я недавно перевела книгу другого мастера Чода - ламы Церинга Вангду


*Аня*, а можно ссылочку)? Очень интересно про Ламу Вангду почитать)

----------

Нико (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Интересная мысль у неё: "Практика -- это как ваш любовник. Вы всегда найдете время для встречи со своим любовником". Заценила. )))))

----------

Аньезка (14.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> *Аня*, а можно ссылочку)? Очень интересно про Ламу Вангду почитать)


Конечно

Только учтите, я вам не Сергей Хос, переводила просто - для друзей  :Smilie:

----------

Khonchok Helek (16.01.2013), Olle (14.01.2013), PampKin Head (13.01.2015), Pedma Kalzang (14.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (18.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Конечно
> 
> Только учтите, я вам не Сергей Хос, переводила просто - для друзей


Аньезка! Супер спасибо! Читая, плакаль. ))))) Это нужно как-то издать.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (14.01.2013), Аньезка (14.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Интересная мысль у неё: "Практика -- это как ваш любовник. Вы всегда найдете время для встречи со своим любовником". Заценила. )))))


Это корректно не для всех)) Я бы не стала такое сравнение с практикой делать)) Но для многих, наверное, это актуально))

----------


## Нико

> Аньезка! Супер спасибо! Читая, плакаль. ))))) Это нужно как-то издать.


Давай найдём спонсоров на это. Материал просто потрясающий. Я отредактирую.

----------


## Аньезка

> Давай найдём спонсоров на это. Материал просто потрясающий. Я отредактирую.


Нико, я всеми руками за.
Только я совсем неопытна в книжном бизнесе... А как и где их ищут?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Нико, я всеми руками за.
> Только я совсем неопытна в книжном бизнесе... А как и где их ищут?


Ну, например, можно связаться с Сашей Нариньяни в "Открытом мире". И ещё в Новосибе у меня есть знакомые, которые хотят издавать книги.

----------


## Нико

Ты Сашке пошли этот перевод. Скажи, что я буду редактором. Договориться о цене нужно только.

----------

Khonchok Helek (16.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Написала Саше на Фейсбуке. Посмотрим, что скажет  :Smilie:

----------

Khonchok Helek (16.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

А еще есть Уддияна и Пэма Бэнза, кажется))

----------


## Маша_ла

Аня, с большим удовольствием прочла твой перевод биографии Ламы Вангду, спасибо большое за твою работу!
Еще я все думала, где я видела фотки этого Ламы и вспомнила - у своего амер. знакомого, спонсора многих учителей и монастырей, профессора Ун-та Беркли, переводчика с тибетского языка и искреннего практикующего, Курта - Лама Вангду был у него в гостях в Калифорнии в 2010 г. и там были сделаны потрясающие фотки, которые знакомый выложил на фейсбуке. 
Вот некоторые из них. Долгой жизни Ламе Вангду и всем аутентичным и искренним учителям!

----------

Pema Sonam (17.01.2013), Аньезка (17.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Он волшебный  :Smilie: 
Мой друг ходил к нему в Непале и рассказал, что я сделала перевод. Так лама Вангду мне за это подарки прислал: амулеты и шнурки собственного изготовления, а еще свое фото.  :Smilie:  Один амулет, кстати, предназначен для того, чтобы не мучили кошмары...и с тех пор, как я стала класть его под подушку, мне действительно не снятся кошмары (а раньше бывало..про всяких сущностей).  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (17.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, очень проникновенный текст и очень нужные и важные учения.

Аня, а ведь он знал, что тебя мучают кошмары, поскольку дал тебе от них амулет))

----------

Аньезка (18.01.2013)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

У меня тут есть ссылка на комментарий к Чоду Карма Кагью на английском с картинками.
Пусть это принесет пользу всем живым существам.

Скачать

----------

Аньезка (19.01.2013)

----------

